# cant send mail frm Microsoft Outlook 2002



## iinfi (Mar 16, 2005)

i have a gMail ID 
i have enabled POP3 access for my account ...
i have configured my Outlook but cant SEND mail frm my account ...
I AM ABLE TO RETRIEVE MAILS FROM MY ACCOUNT ...

my settings are as follows 


> Your name : Arvind
> E-Mail Address : username@gmail.com
> 
> incoming mail server : pop.gmail.com
> ...




i have tried username as username as username@gmail.com .... but no success ...
plz help... thanks

*does avast create any problem ???? *


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Mar 16, 2005)

as far as i know ur settings R correct!   might be tht Gmail doesnt provide this service to send mails from OUTLOOK!


----------



## blacklight (Mar 16, 2005)

iinfi said:
			
		

> outgoing server port no. :465 (requires SSL)


this is the problem
change ur smtp settings to
outgoing server port no = 587 

that shld take care of it


----------



## iinfi (Mar 16, 2005)

i had used the settings as given in GMail.com .... i will try ur suggestion


----------



## iinfi (Mar 16, 2005)

NO SUCCESS
when i try to send a mail ...
i get this error

Task 'iinfi - Sending' reported error (0x800CCC78) : 'Unable to send the message. Please verify the e-mail address in your account properties.  The server responded: 530 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first'


----------



## blacklight (Mar 17, 2005)

which version of outlook r u  using?? try this utility 

 *toolbar.google.com/gmail-helper/GmailConfig.exe


----------



## karthik_rcs (Mar 19, 2005)

*Try this -Solution*

I had the same problem
then i tried using the default smtp port 25.
Now i am able to send mails.
Try this


----------



## iinfi (Mar 19, 2005)

blacklight said:
			
		

> iinfi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.... it has started working .... after changing the port settings i forgot to allow access to my e-mail client ..... and zone alarm was blocking ,...


----------



## mediator (Mar 23, 2005)

REMEMBER: Default setting does not work.
===============

*Incoming Mail (POP3) Server -- requires SSL:
pop.gmail.com
Use SSL: Yes
Port: 995

*Outgoing Mail (SMTP) Server -- requires TLS:
smtp.gmail.com (use authentication)
Use Authentication: Yes
Use STARTTLS: Yes (some clients call this SSL)
Port: 465 or 587, but these days is 587! 

*Account Name:
your Gmail username (including '@gmail.com')

*Email Address:
your full Gmail email address (username@gmail.com)

*Password:
your Gmail password

If your client does not support SMTP authentication, you won't be able to access your Gmail messages.

*'Save Changes' after enabling POP in Gmail *To ensure that Gmail can communicate with your mail client, be sure to click 'Save Changes' on the Gmail 'Mail Settings' page.

===============
Server Name: pop.gmail.com port: 995
User Name: user@gmail.com
Make sure these settings are checked:
- Use secure connection (SSL)

Outgoing Server Settings
========================
Server Name:smtp.gmail.com port:465
Make sure these settings are checked:
- Use name and password
User Name: user@gmail.com
Use secure connection: SSL


----------

